# New grill cloth day



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I put matching grill cloth on my 112 cab of my old Bass mate, and replaced the old cloth on the head, so now everything matches and all is right in the world.

Before:









After (sorry for the dark basement photo).


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Good job, and big improvement I think! Now, crank that thing!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

handsome, my friend, handsome.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the cat's nads!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Sweet! Very classy!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Excellent job. I'll bet it sounds as good as it looks! Enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job! I think it really improves the whole look.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I need to score another Traynor logo for the cab.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good!
Where did you get the cloth?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks great! How hard of a job was it to do? I'm thinking of changing the cloth on my Traynor cab too.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

TWRC said:


> That looks great! How hard of a job was it to do? I'm thinking of changing the cloth on my Traynor cab too.





JHarasym said:


> Looks good!
> Where did you get the cloth?


It was not hard...I did it last Saturday night after consuming a few cocktails. The cab is a traynor YCX12 which has a metal grill underneath the cloth, so you just have to pull the cloth tight and as straight as you can over the metal grill. On the cab, it was a simple fold over the edge of the metal grill and is attached with double sided fabric tape (I just used the adhesive that was there and reactivated the glue with some heat from a hair dryer). I also heated up the cloth with the hair dryer as it makes it easier to manipulate. On the head, I just removed the old cloth and as many staples as possible, then re-stapled the new cloth on. The faceplate is kind of rounded anyway so it was pretty simple. You can buy the original pattern grill cloth for vintage traynors from Long and Mcquade. It's yorkville part # GC1 (3' by 3' roll). I bought two rolls, but only needed to use one. If I can't return it to L&M, I'd be happy to sell it at a discount to anyone interested (I think it was about $45 a roll).
-Calvin


----------

